# 8.2 - 9.1 installworld trouble



## oleg_skat (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi to association!  Want to ask your help. 
Got a FreeBSD 8.2 system, that up to date to 9.1 RELEASE

There is some strange error at installworld. All of actions have been made in a single-user mode.


```
/usr/src rm -rf /usr/obj/usr && make clean && make cleandir
```

*These targets are made successfully.*


```
make buildworld
 make buildkernel
 make installkernel
 reboot
 mergemaster -p
```

But:


```
/usr/src [B]make installworld[/B]
mkdir -p /tmp/install.E799B3Zg
progs=$(for prog in [ awk cap_mkdb cat chflags chmod chown  date echo egrep find grep install-info  ln lockf make mkdir mtree mv pwd_mkdb rm sed sh sysctl  test true uname wc zic tzsetup; do  if progpath=`which $prog`; then  echo $progpath;  else  echo "Required tool $prog not found in PATH." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  libs=$(ldd -f "%o %p\n" -f "%o %p\n" $progs 2>/dev/null | sort -u |  while read line; do  set -- $line;  if [ "$2 $3" != "not found" ]; then  echo $2;  else  echo "Required library $1 not found." >&2;  exit 1;  fi;  done);  cp $libs $progs /tmp/install.E799B3Zg
cp -R ${PATH_LOCALE:-"/usr/share/locale"} /tmp/install.E799B3Zg/locale
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj MACHINE_ARCH=i386 MACHINE=i386 CPUTYPE=pentium3 GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.E799B3Zg  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.E799B3Zg  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.E799B3Zg/locale make -f Makefile.inc1 __MAKE_SHELL=/tmp/install.E799B3Zg/sh reinstall;  MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj MACHINE_ARCH=i386 MACHINE=i386 CPUTYPE=pentium3 GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/tmp/install.E799B3Zg  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/tmp/install.E799B3Zg  PATH_LOCALE=/tmp/install.E799B3Zg/locale rm -rf /tmp/install.E799B3Zg
make: [B]permission  denied[/B] 
*** Error code 126
.............
/tmp/install.E799B3Zg - Should be a new name each time ........

/operator$ ll /tmp/install.E799B3Zg
total 3228
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel  -    1024  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 ./
drwxr-xr-x   12 root  wheel  -     512  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:37 ../
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    8432  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 [*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -  124236  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 awk*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    6176  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 cap_mkdb*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    8984  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 cat*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    6132  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 chflags*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    6340  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 chmod*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    7392  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 chown*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   15020  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 date*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    4208  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 echo*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   77700  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 egrep*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   37236  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 find*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   77700  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 grep*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   19796  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 install-info*
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -   66892  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libbz2.so.4
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  - 1155172  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libc.so.7
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -  106584  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libdialog.so.7
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -   88608  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libedit.so.7
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -   63800  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libgnuregex.so.5
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -  121692  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libm.so.5
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -   61600  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libmd.so.5
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -  265624  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libncurses.so.8
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -   56832  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libutil.so.8
-r--r--r--    1 root  wheel  -   71148  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 libz.so.5
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    8088  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 ln*
drwxr-xr-x  173 root  wheel  -    4096  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 locale/
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    6152  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 lockf*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -  379256  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 make*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    5424  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 mkdir*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   36328  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 mtree*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   11088  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 mv*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   18684  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 pwd_mkdb*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   11984  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 rm*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   31656  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 sed*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -  118028  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 sh*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   14820  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 sysctl*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    8432  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 test*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    3140  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 true*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   14848  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 tzsetup*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    6108  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 uname*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -    7340  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 wc*
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  -   33940  4 ÑÐ½Ð² 18:05 zic*
```

And what must i do? May be you`ll help to debug it ///\\\


----------



## chatwizrd (Jan 4, 2013)

su - to root user to install world.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe you did installworld in single-user mode, in that case, follow instruction as documented in /usr/src/Makefile:


> # For individuals wanting to upgrade their sources (even if only a
> # delta of a few days):
> #
> #  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
> ...



Other possible explanation:

Indeed, /tmp partition in /etc/fstab must be mounted  without *noexec* and *nosuid* options. A quick fix to that is unmount /tmp.

Please, show output:

`# cat /etc/fstab`

Check kern.securelevel. See security(7) where it talks about setting securelevel and upgrading the system.

Be sure you have set the security level to *-1*: 

```
# sysctl kern.securelevel
kern.securelevel: -1
```


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 5, 2013)

@cpu82:
You are right. The /tmp partition was mounted with noexec and nosuid options. And the level of security was 1. This night I'll stop the server again end will repeat the attempt. Then, I'll continue the situation description.


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 5, 2013)

All flags and additional options in /etc/fstab was removed, but I've got the next trouble:

```
/usr/src# make installworld
..............................
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   pflogd /sbin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 pflogd.8.gz  /usr/share/man/man8
===> sbin/ping (install)
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 4555   ping /sbin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 ping.8.gz  /usr/share/man/man8
===> sbin/ping6 (install)
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 4555   ping6 /sbin
install: ping6: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

ls -la /usr/src/sbin/ping6
total 90
drwxr-x---   2 root  wheel    512 20 Ð´ÐµÐº 15:11 .
drwxr-x---  91 root  wheel   2048 20 Ð´ÐµÐº 15:09 ..
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel    313 20 Ð´ÐµÐº 15:11 Makefile
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel  15098 20 Ð´ÐµÐº 15:11 ping6.8
-rw-r-----   1 root  wheel  69589 20 Ð´ÐµÐº 15:11 ping6.c
```

And created ping6 in the /usr/sbin ..... where must I create  more?
Or may be there is another reason... don`t know


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 5, 2013)

You can congratulate me, the system is updated correctly.


```
FreeBSD ns.leonid.local 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Jan  4 15:07:10 OMST 2013
```

All necessary answers there is in documents. The world has been compiled with another options of make.conf.  But after the attempt unsuccessful the root partition has been restored from dump.

Was necessary to edit make.conf, but I forgot to do it.

In documents: Must check up options of file systems, must remove some flags, must check up make.conf.....

But I hoped for the memory and haven't made that is necessary.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 5, 2013)

This may be of reference the next time should that occur:

```
cd /usr/src/sbin/ping6
make depend && make && make install
cd /usr/src
make -DNO_CLEAN -DNOCLEAN installworld...
```
Which if it works, may save some time. (IANAE).


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 5, 2013)

*jb_fvwm2 * 
Yes, may be useful, thanks.
====================================
But  want to ask about freebsd-update method. Who used it also what problems are.  And in general,  is there any common sense to use freebsd-update instead of?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> This may be of reference the next time should that occur:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/sbin/ping6
> ...



If installworld fails, try to find the underlying cause.  Going on and ignoring the error is likely going to make things worse.  Worst case, it makes for hidden problems that will jump out to bite you at the worst possible time.


----------

